# Recommend some places in Olympia, WA



## skribs (Feb 25, 2015)

I have a coworker who has a daughter that has done taekwondo in the past.  She has heard me and my Dad (we both work together) talk about it and think it sounds lile fun, but our dojang is too far away from her.

Can you guys recommend a good school in or near Olympia that she could try?  Preferably Taekwondo (since it would be more familiar to her and we would have more in common), but the important things would be good instructors and a family focus, regardless of the art.


----------

